# 8n spark problems?????



## rzeigler (Oct 25, 2004)

I have a 51 8n that my father and I have restored. We originally put a 8volt battery in it but soon found out that it was a waste and put a 6volt back in it. It has had a problem of shutting off after working it for a little bit. So I checked the archives and thought I found the problem but I have since replaced the coil, iginition switch, points, & condensor. It still continues to loose spark and burn the points. I have regapped the points countless times and stiil have the same problem. If I file the points it'll fire right up. The only thing I can think is that it has a set of super whammy plug wires that we used for our late model race car. Could this be the problem?? I need help winter is here and Northwest Indiana is bound to get hit with some real snow soon.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well dont know if the wires are causing the problem, but these rrealy perfer old style solid core wires. Just not strong enough to have to much resestance.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

The wires can do it. As Ingersoll stated, you need a set of solid core wires. Have you changed the cap and rotor? I would do that also.

And make sure all of your connections are clean and tight.


----------



## Holz Equipment (Feb 15, 2004)

If the problem is that it keeps burning the points, I would suspect the resistor to be the problem. The 8N should have A special resistor mounted above the battery that brings the voltage going to the coil to around 3.5 volts, thus making the points last longer. I believe the 3.5 figure is right. However I know that I have seen it replaced with a standard 6 volt resistor, and the same problem arises. 

Another thing that can cause the loss of fire after running for a short period of time, is oil in the lower half of the distributor. You said it was a 1951 model, which I presume has a side mounted distributor. If the insulator around the side bolt which the main hot feed wire is connected is cracked and or oil soaked, you will loose fire when the oil starts to warm up. You will need to remove the points and their mounting plate to check this, but it is well worth the time. Hope this is of some help. 

Frank at Holz


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

There is NO ballast resistor on a side mount distributor which a 51 would be.

It's possible you have a weak set of points. OR have you checked generator output to make sure you are only in the 7.5 volt range?

Take a volt meter, while the tractor is running at 1500 rpms, and check the battery. It should be no more than 7.5 volts.

You had stated you had an 8 volt battery in the tractor, did some one turn up the output voltage on the generator? This just might be the problem.

Let us know & good luck.


----------



## Holz Equipment (Feb 15, 2004)

Granted I haven’t checked the parts book on the 51 or 52 8N’s for a ballast resistor, but at this time I have two 1952 8N’s with side mounted distributors in the shop equipped with what appears to be factory installed ballast resistors. They are both 6 volt and both have no trouble with the resistor installed.


Frank at Holz


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

The ballast resistor was used on the front mount square coils which were a 3.5 volt coils. The later round can coils are rated at 6 volts. The 6 volt coils will work with the ballast resistor but don't require it and were not factory installed.

If a 12 volt conversion was done with the standard 6 volt coil it is then required to have a resistor to keep from frying the coil.


----------

